# Has anyone tried the Baking Soda Test and it was Correct?



## americanhoney

I did the baking soda gender test last night and my result was...Girl.
I've had gender guesses based on the nub theory at 12w and they say boy, skull girl.

Anyway, has anyone done this test and later find it was accurate? Oh I'm really hoping for pink but preparing myself for blue. The chinese calendar also said girl but I know that's about 50/50.

To take the test use 1 to 2 tsp. of Baking soda and add in your urine. Girl Result = nothing (no fizz or bubbling). Boy result = Foam/Bubbling almost like beer. Would love to hear from you! :hugs:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

americanhoney said:


> I did the baking soda gender test last night and my result was...Girl.
> I've had gender guesses based on the nub theory at 12w and they say boy, skull girl.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone done this test and later find it was accurate? Oh I'm really hoping for pink but preparing myself for blue. The chinese calendar also said girl but I know that's about 50/50.
> 
> To take the test use 1 to 2 tsp. of Baking soda and add in your urine. Girl Result = nothing (no fizz or bubbling). Boy result = Foam/Bubbling almost like beer. Would love to hear from you! :hugs:

I have done it like 3 times and every time said boy . I will let you know Monday if it was right . Chinese predictor also says boy . Ingender says girl and BnB says boy :shrug:


----------



## americanhoney

ProudMomma2Be said:


> americanhoney said:
> 
> 
> I did the baking soda gender test last night and my result was...Girl.
> I've had gender guesses based on the nub theory at 12w and they say boy, skull girl.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone done this test and later find it was accurate? Oh I'm really hoping for pink but preparing myself for blue. The chinese calendar also said girl but I know that's about 50/50.
> 
> To take the test use 1 to 2 tsp. of Baking soda and add in your urine. Girl Result = nothing (no fizz or bubbling). Boy result = Foam/Bubbling almost like beer. Would love to hear from you! :hugs:
> 
> I have done it like 3 times and every time said boy . I will let you know Monday if it was right . Chinese predictor also says boy . Ingender says girl and BnB says boy :shrug:Click to expand...

Yes! Let me know when you find out-I cannot wait. Oh the suspense is killing me. So ready to know!
I went today with my sis-in-law to a pageant store because she is putting her little girl (my niece) in a pageant next month. I honestly wanted to cry when I walked in. I had my son with me and while I am SO thrilled to have him, thankful and so excited for the ballgames to come & seeing him go hunting with his daddy I just would love to experience the girly side too. I'm not giving up Hope! My husband really wants us to have a girl this time so I'll shut up he says. He doesn't care either way. He did say if we have a boy this time we can try one more time and I can tell you I will do some serious swaying!!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

americanhoney said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> americanhoney said:
> 
> 
> I did the baking soda gender test last night and my result was...Girl.
> I've had gender guesses based on the nub theory at 12w and they say boy, skull girl.
> 
> Anyway, has anyone done this test and later find it was accurate? Oh I'm really hoping for pink but preparing myself for blue. The chinese calendar also said girl but I know that's about 50/50.
> 
> To take the test use 1 to 2 tsp. of Baking soda and add in your urine. Girl Result = nothing (no fizz or bubbling). Boy result = Foam/Bubbling almost like beer. Would love to hear from you! :hugs:
> 
> I have done it like 3 times and every time said boy . I will let you know Monday if it was right . Chinese predictor also says boy . Ingender says girl and BnB says boy :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! Let me know when you find out-I cannot wait. Oh the suspense is killing me. So ready to know!
> I went today with my sis-in-law to a pageant store because she is putting her little girl (my niece) in a pageant next month. I honestly wanted to cry when I walked in. I had my son with me and while I am SO thrilled to have him, thankful and so excited for the ballgames to come & seeing him go hunting with his daddy I just would love to experience the girly side too. I'm not giving up Hope! My husband really wants us to have a girl this time so I'll shut up he says. He doesn't care either way. He did say if we have a boy this time we can try one more time and I can tell you I will do some serious swaying!!Click to expand...

I don't know why but I have strong feelings you are having a girl :baby: but I am not an expert :blush:
I pretty much don't even have a hope it's a girl for us and of course I kinda sad I am missing again on dress shopping and all the pink stuff but I just want a healthy baby and sibling for my son :thumbup: 
I just wanna know for sure already because it drives me crazy . I am not even in mood for anything and passed 3 days having headaches which I am sure are from the constant thinking how everything is going to be Monday :haha: 
Please let Monday be here fast :coffee:


----------



## americanhoney

Oh honey I know! No matter what the gender we are blessed to have babies! Can't wait to get some sweet baby sugar come July! :) 
I'm like you really just ready to know so my mind can stop thinking and wondering. It's been so great talking on here...somebody that understands. My DH doesn't want to talk about it. You'll have to add me on FB so we can stay in touch easier. Excited for you!:hugs:


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

I know , I just want to start getting ready for everything . We gonna be pretty busy after the birth ... My mom is coming for a month , than my sister for a month and than OH's cousin for a month ... So kinda busy m but at least I am gonna have help with my son ;)
Do you know you can find out the gender as early as 10 weeks from blood work ? When they do your genetic screening test they can find out the gender from that ;)


----------



## americanhoney

ProudMomma2Be said:


> I know , I just want to start getting ready for everything . We gonna be pretty busy after the birth ... My mom is coming for a month , than my sister for a month and than OH's cousin for a month ... So kinda busy m but at least I am gonna have help with my son ;)
> Do you know you can find out the gender as early as 10 weeks from blood work ? When they do your genetic screening test they can find out the gender from that ;)

You'll have lots of help! My mom will stay with me for one week to help with the new baby. She does that with all of her grandbabies. I'm telling you it helps a lot. I had a very rough delivery with my son and could hardly get in and out of the bed or walk. Hope I don't have that again this time! Did you have that test done? All I know is they did a prenatal panel and I'm not sure what else? :shrug:
Is it elective?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

americanhoney said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> I know , I just want to start getting ready for everything . We gonna be pretty busy after the birth ... My mom is coming for a month , than my sister for a month and than OH's cousin for a month ... So kinda busy m but at least I am gonna have help with my son ;)
> Do you know you can find out the gender as early as 10 weeks from blood work ? When they do your genetic screening test they can find out the gender from that ;)
> 
> You'll have lots of help! My mom will stay with me for one week to help with the new baby. She does that with all of her grandbabies. I'm telling you it helps a lot. I had a very rough delivery with my son and could hardly get in and out of the bed or walk. Hope I don't have that again this time! Did you have that test done? All I know is they did a prenatal panel and I'm not sure what else? :shrug:
> Is it elective?Click to expand...

I did not have it done . You have to mention it during your app when they take the blood . I think you also have to find out if your insurance will cover it . Next time when they gonna do some blood work , ask about it . I think it's called genetic screening test . 

I haven't seen my mom in 6 years ( actually any of my family ) , except for Skype . And especially because they are from Europe they gonna stay that long because the plane ticket is very pricey . Mom said she gonna try visit once a year from now on :happydance:
I had super easy delivery with my son and speedy recovery :happydance:
I hope it's gonna be better for you this time :hugs:


----------



## nalurose

Did you post an early ultrasound pic? I think I guessed on something of yours? By the way, we share the exact same Anniversary! 6/4/11...Best day! I hope you get your girl. We didn't find out the gender, I'm due in 2 weeks and the suspense has been crazy. Like you, we have a boy. We are only having 2 kids so we will see! I think I'm having a boy, everyone around me says girl. My husband is convinced as well. Can't wait for D day


----------



## americanhoney

nalurose said:


> Did you post an early ultrasound pic? I think I guessed on something of yours? By the way, we share the exact same Anniversary! 6/4/11...Best day! I hope you get your girl. We didn't find out the gender, I'm due in 2 weeks and the suspense has been crazy. Like you, we have a boy. We are only having 2 kids so we will see! I think I'm having a boy, everyone around me says girl. My husband is convinced as well. Can't wait for D day

Yea I think I did! Oh wow! Can't believe we're coming up on 3 years married! :happydance:
Thank you! I can only hope now but I'm preparing to hear blue in a few weeks. I hope you get your girl too!! We wanted to be done with two but I've convinced my husband to shoot for 3 if this one is a boy. Scares me but I think I want three even if this was a girl. My life will be chaos but in a good way!! Congrats to you and PLEASE update me when you have your baby. I hope you have an easy and smooth delivery!! :hugs:


----------



## nalurose

I hear you about the chaos! My little guy is just 11 months today! 2 babies under 1yr oh my lord...Hence why 2 kids is all we want haha! I will update. I'm a big believer in the Heartbeat theory (even tho it's proven to not be accurate). This baby has a slightly higher HB than my first born. Averaging 140. My first was never over 130. 140 still seems low to me! I guess we will see. I tried the Baking Soda Test also, and No Fizz at all. Hmmmm....


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

My son had HB around 157 whole pregnancy and this one 161 . And it looks like another boy . Will see ...


----------



## americanhoney

nalurose said:


> I hear you about the chaos! My little guy is just 11 months today! 2 babies under 1yr oh my lord...Hence why 2 kids is all we want haha! I will update. I'm a big believer in the Heartbeat theory (even tho it's proven to not be accurate). This baby has a slightly higher HB than my first born. Averaging 140. My first was never over 130. 140 still seems low to me! I guess we will see. I tried the Baking Soda Test also, and No Fizz at all. Hmmmm....

When my son was born his heartbeat was around a little above 140 bpm. This baby was 184 at 8 weeks, 165 at 10 weeks and I haven't checked since. Some doctors tell you the heartbeat count and others don't. My last doctor didn't but I did get to hear that sweet sound. I know you are dying to find out. Well, maybe about your 1st and 2nd babies get some age you'll think about #3. I NEVER thought I'd think about 3 babies (always wanted two) but now I don't know if I'll feel complete with 2 babies. I don't know how you've held out this long! :baby:


----------



## nalurose

My docs don't believe in the HB thing either. They all think I'm having a girl as well. Maybe because I look horrible this time (ha!). I don't know how I held out this long but I'm sooooo glad we didn't find out. It was all my husband's idea. I had an early gender scan scheduled. I keep saying since he's getting all fat, hormonal, and carrying two back to back- I should NOT find out for him. HA!!! I'm carrying kinda low this time as well...


----------



## nalurose

Here's my belly pic...Kinda low ya?
 



Attached Files:







38.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nalurose

ProudMomma2Be said:


> My son had HB around 157 whole pregnancy and this one 161 . And it looks like another boy . Will see ...

I guess you never know huh? Do you take any stock in the skull shape? My son's was nice and round, this one's forehead is much straighter/flatter?


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

nalurose said:


> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> My son had HB around 157 whole pregnancy and this one 161 . And it looks like another boy . Will see ...
> 
> I guess you never know huh? Do you take any stock in the skull shape? My son's was nice and round, this one's forehead is much straighter/flatter?Click to expand...

My sons all pictures had flat forehead but this one I have only 3 pictures so far and 2 are flat and one is nice round :shrug: 
I guess it depend on how well is the picture taken :shrug:
I also have completely different symptoms than with my son but also heard it's not a sign of different gender :shrug: 
My face is swollen and have acne everywhere ( never had any ) and my hair is thinner and get greasy much faster ( opposite than with DS ). But I still think it's a boy since they were so sure at my NT scan :shrug:


----------



## nalurose

ProudMomma2Be said:


> nalurose said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProudMomma2Be said:
> 
> 
> My son had HB around 157 whole pregnancy and this one 161 . And it looks like another boy . Will see ...
> 
> I guess you never know huh? Do you take any stock in the skull shape? My son's was nice and round, this one's forehead is much straighter/flatter?Click to expand...
> 
> My sons all pictures had flat forehead but this one I have only 3 pictures so far and 2 are flat and one is nice round :shrug:
> I guess it depend on how well is the picture taken :shrug:
> I also have completely different symptoms than with my son but also heard it's not a sign of different gender :shrug:
> My face is swollen and have acne everywhere ( never had any ) and my hair is thinner and get greasy much faster ( opposite than with DS ). But I still think it's a boy since they were so sure at my NT scan :shrug:Click to expand...

With my boy I had the worst acne. With this one, I haven't had one breakout. My hair was amazing with my son, this one it's horrible. Then again, I did get pregnant so soon after the 1st, I'm sure my body is like wth are you doing to me...Hormones are weird.


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

nalurose said:


> Here's my belly pic...Kinda low ya?

I could never see if the belly is low or high :shrug:
My mom told me my belly was low with my son the whole pregnancy and now is high since the beginning . 
I think low means boy and high and all around means girl :shrug:


----------



## nalurose

Maybe the NT scan is wrong for you. I'm totally fine boy or girl. I think it would be really cool to have two boys so close in age. It would also be cool to have one of each. Either way it's all good, healthy is my only desire. Good luck!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

nalurose said:


> Maybe the NT scan is wrong for you. I'm totally fine boy or girl. I think it would be really cool to have two boys so close in age. It would also be cool to have one of each. Either way it's all good, healthy is my only desire. Good luck!

May be it was . She didn't show me anything . Just said very confident that's a boy and when I asked if she is sure she said ... It looked like a boy to me ! I didn't mean to offend her , It just was so soon and I wanted to know if there is a possibility to be wrong :shrug:
And because she didn't show me any nub shots or anything I just don't take it that seriously but with OH having two sons already I feel like this one is a boy too :shrug:
Of course I want the baby to be healthy . The gender is just a bonus :D :blush:


----------



## americanhoney

nalurose said:


> Here's my belly pic...Kinda low ya?

I don't think your carrying low! You look Fabulous btw!
I hope I don't gain as much weight this time as I did with my first (40 lbs)!!! :dohh:

I've only gained 3 lbs thus far...


----------



## nalurose

americanhoney said:


> nalurose said:
> 
> 
> Here's my belly pic...Kinda low ya?
> 
> I don't think your carrying low! You look Fabulous btw!
> I hope I don't gain as much weight this time as I did with my first (40 lbs)!!! :dohh:
> 
> I've only gained 3 lbs thus far...Click to expand...

ohhhh thank you! I'm so ready, being pregnant 2 years straight basically-I'm just ready to have my body back. Hopefully my body comes back. I've gained 19 this pregnancy! I gained 25 with my last-which is strange because I was exercising like a mad man with my first and eating incredibly healthy. This one, not so much!
Good job on the 3lbs!


----------



## ProudMomma2Be

So it was correct for me ;) ! Fizzed = boy


----------



## americanhoney

nalurose said:


> americanhoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nalurose said:
> 
> 
> Here's my belly pic...Kinda low ya?
> 
> I don't think your carrying low! You look Fabulous btw!
> I hope I don't gain as much weight this time as I did with my first (40 lbs)!!! :dohh:
> 
> I've only gained 3 lbs thus far...Click to expand...
> 
> ohhhh thank you! I'm so ready, being pregnant 2 years straight basically-I'm just ready to have my body back. Hopefully my body comes back. I've gained 19 this pregnancy! I gained 25 with my last-which is strange because I was exercising like a mad man with my first and eating incredibly healthy. This one, not so much!
> Good job on the 3lbs!Click to expand...

I can only HOPE I only gain 25 lbs!! That is excellent and I'm super jealous of the 19lb weight gain. I LOVE working out and being in shape and I've been so scared to exercise because of my bleeding/spotting with the pregnancy. I miss my workouts!!


----------



## americanhoney

ProudMomma2Be said:


> So it was correct for me ;) ! Fizzed = boy

So HAPPY for you Sugar!! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## starbuxbunny

I have never heard of doing this! I am going to try tomorrow and I will get back to you as I find out Wednesday what I am having!!! :)


----------



## americanhoney

starbuxbunny said:


> I have never heard of doing this! I am going to try tomorrow and I will get back to you as I find out Wednesday what I am having!!! :)

Can't wait to hear! :happydance:


----------



## mad_but_glad

I did it for my first it fizzed so boy.. He is a boy :) this time no fix so girl but I don't find out until next Friday!

When do you find out?


----------



## americanhoney

mad_but_glad said:


> I did it for my first it fizzed so boy.. He is a boy :) this time no fix so girl but I don't find out until next Friday!
> 
> When do you find out?

Ooh hope you get your girl!! I hoping for Pink too! :flower:
My anatomy scan isn't until Feb 12th. I have my NT scan on friday and I'll be 13 1/2 weeks. Hopefully the tech can give me some idea since she does them solely all the time. Do you know your baby's heartbeat?


----------



## mad_but_glad

americanhoney said:


> mad_but_glad said:
> 
> 
> I did it for my first it fizzed so boy.. He is a boy :) this time no fix so girl but I don't find out until next Friday!
> 
> When do you find out?
> 
> Ooh hope you get your girl!! I hoping for Pink too! :flower:
> My anatomy scan isn't until Feb 12th. I have my NT scan on friday and I'll be 13 1/2 weeks. Hopefully the tech can give me some idea since she does them solely all the time. Do you know your baby's heartbeat?Click to expand...

Good luck to you! Hopefully she will give you a guess! At the point the bits are starting to form so she might be able to! 

Babies heart beat at 12 weeks was 176. Now at 18 were 155-165. Yours is high too I believe right? 
My son was 146 at 12 weeks and 142 at 20 :)


----------



## americanhoney

mad_but_glad said:


> americanhoney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mad_but_glad said:
> 
> 
> I did it for my first it fizzed so boy.. He is a boy :) this time no fix so girl but I don't find out until next Friday!
> 
> When do you find out?
> 
> Ooh hope you get your girl!! I hoping for Pink too! :flower:
> My anatomy scan isn't until Feb 12th. I have my NT scan on friday and I'll be 13 1/2 weeks. Hopefully the tech can give me some idea since she does them solely all the time. Do you know your baby's heartbeat?Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck to you! Hopefully she will give you a guess! At the point the bits are starting to form so she might be able to!
> 
> Babies heart beat at 12 weeks was 176. Now at 18 were 155-165. Yours is high too I believe right?
> My son was 146 at 12 weeks and 142 at 20 :)Click to expand...

I have prayed since before I've conceived for a sweet little girl but ultimately what God wants for our Family. Yes my LO at 8weeks was 184 and now is 168. Resting is in the 140's but active 160/170 range. I use my doppler at home and use a stopwatch because my doppler isn't accurate. Do you have a feeling of what you are having. We swayed for a girl but I totally messed up on timing in relation to O. I ovulated the prior month on day 14 and I was assuming that would be the case again. Nope O'd on Day 12 2nd cycle and we BD 36 hours prior to O. I did the acid diet and got my pH very low and took supplements. That baby is what it is supposed to be now and I'm thankful. Just want them here healthy and full-term! :hugs:


----------



## Little Muffin

I'm only 13+5 weeks and it hasn't been fizzing (girl). I have yet to find out gender yet. Intuition tells me girl too :)


----------



## americanhoney

Little Muffin said:


> I'm only 13+5 weeks and it hasn't been fizzing (girl). I have yet to find out gender yet. Intuition tells me girl too :)

I am so hoping for a little Miss but I'm just ready to know either way so I can quit stalking potty shot and nub photos to compare too!! lol
I hope you get your girl too!! Keep me posted Please!:hugs:


----------



## Little Muffin

americanhoney said:


> I am so hoping for a little Miss but I'm just ready to know either way so I can quit stalking potty shot and nub photos to compare too!! lol
> I hope you get your girl too!! Keep me posted Please!:hugs:

I'll be happy either way as well :). I know how you feel though :wacko: I feel nuts staring at pictures of its skull but in the end I'm still just as torn between what gender it looks like! Lol. I hope you get your little girl too :)


----------



## americanhoney

Little Muffin said:


> americanhoney said:
> 
> 
> I am so hoping for a little Miss but I'm just ready to know either way so I can quit stalking potty shot and nub photos to compare too!! lol
> I hope you get your girl too!! Keep me posted Please!:hugs:
> 
> I'll be happy either way as well :). I know how you feel though :wacko: I feel nuts staring at pictures of its skull but in the end I'm still just as torn between what gender it looks like! Lol. I hope you get your little girl too :)Click to expand...

When is your scan? Mine is Feb 12th for my 18w anatomy scan. I go tomorrow for my NT scan. :thumbup:


----------



## pinkpassion

I did it at 12+3 and again at 15+2 right before my gender scan, it said girl both times (no fizz at all) and was absolutely correct for me!!! I had a very strong gut feeling from the beginning she was a girl, every time I looked at baby stuff it was girl stuff.. I couldn't bring myself to look at not things because I "knew" she was a girl!!!! I also did the ring test and it was right... I have had horrible acne the whole pregnancy, which I never have a problem with my whole life I've had clear skin.. anyway can't wait to see If it's right for you!!! Good luck!!! :)


----------



## americanhoney

pinkpassion said:


> I did it at 12+3 and again at 15+2 right before my gender scan, it said girl both times (no fizz at all) and was absolutely correct for me!!! I had a very strong gut feeling from the beginning she was a girl, every time I looked at baby stuff it was girl stuff.. I couldn't bring myself to look at not things because I "knew" she was a girl!!!! I also did the ring test and it was right... I have had horrible acne the whole pregnancy, which I never have a problem with my whole life I've had clear skin.. anyway can't wait to see If it's right for you!!! Good luck!!! :)

Awww Congratulations!! You knew all along! I have felt girl the whole time but was told at 12 weeks that it was a boy. All you could see between the legs was the long genital nub and after several opinions on the nub theory everyone is 50/50. I'm still hoping to see a little girl on the screen. Will update! :hugs:


----------



## Foreign Chick

Hello Ladies :) 

I've done the baking soda test @ 5 weeks and again @ 11 weeks came out BOY both times I have also done the red cabbage test @ 6 weeks with BOY result as well a @ 12 weeks we even went the extra mile and got the intelligender test which also showed BOY result... (all for fun of course) but since I'm already mom to 2 daughters I certainly hope for some support for DF ;) my skull guesses were 3 for girl and 5 for boy... guess I'll have to wait several more weeks :) but will update!

A friend of mine did the Baking soda as well and just found out she is having a BOY just as predicted .... hmmmm we shall see!

Hope everyone gets the desired gender but mostly healthy babies xoxox


----------



## Beneli

The baking soda test was right for my last two pregnancies (fizzed=boy). This time it was super still so maybe girl!


----------



## mad_but_glad

Wrong for me :) we're having a baby boy!!!


----------



## MrsClark24

I did it, and it was correct for me


----------



## Arisa

I did a similar test with urine and was told by the sonographer that urine cannot detect a babies gender. I know its just for fun though as i got boy results three times and I have a little girl xoxo


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

I just tried it after reading this post. And i got fizzing so that means boy?

I hope its right! As i have a little girl already.


I dont find out for another 7 weeks lol but i will let you know if its correct :)


----------



## mara16jade

OK, I'm going to try this when I get home tonight! 

I had my NT scan last week, and they gave me a strong but tentative BOY guess. The cord was wrapped between his legs. haha 

BUT tomorrow I have my private gender scan, so we'll know for sure! :happydance:

I'll let you know how this pans out. :thumbup:


----------



## Beneli

UPDATE: I said I did the test and there was no fizzle. Found out yesterday it is indeed a girl :) Baking saoda test was right for all three of my pregnancies!


----------



## americanhoney

Beneli said:


> UPDATE: I said I did the test and there was no fizzle. Found out yesterday it is indeed a girl :) Baking saoda test was right for all three of my pregnancies!

Congrats! I hope I'm in your boat :) I had a scan yesterday and tech was thinking girl but not 100%. You could see two lines. Hoping to get another scan this week. Baby was so active and the cord was between the legs so it was hard to discern. Happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## mara16jade

Had a very light fizzle, and got re-confirmed today that we're having a boy!!


----------



## americanhoney

mara16jade said:


> Had a very light fizzle, and got re-confirmed today that we're having a boy!!

Congrats on your son!! :baby:

Hope to update soon with what I find out!


----------



## cupcaker

Last pregnancy it fizzled and was a boy. I know it's all for fun but can you do it at any stage of pregnancy? Not tried yet but I'm only newly pregnant. :)


----------



## americanhoney

cupcaker said:


> Last pregnancy it fizzled and was a boy. I know it's all for fun but can you do it at any stage of pregnancy? Not tried yet but I'm only newly pregnant. :)

I'm not sure. I did the test around 12 weeks. Hope to update soon and congrats!!


----------



## pinkpassion

You could do it now, then do it again before your gender scan, or heck it's just baking soda so do it a few times :Haha:


----------



## Krissykat1006

I'm going to do this tonight...everything keeps pointing girl for us, and we are waiting for a genderscan in the next few weeks


----------



## Krissykat1006

I got no fizz with mine, now I just need that ultrasound :)


----------



## pinkpassion

Krissykat did you post a nub shot in gender guessing?


----------



## americanhoney

Ladies it's been a long wait but I found out today that I am having a girl and the baking soda test was right for me!

Can't wait to hear from all of you! I should have started a POLL!! :thumbup:


----------



## Krissykat1006

pinkpassion said:


> Krissykat did you post a nub shot in gender guessing?

Pink I have had the worst time getting care set up. We originally applied for Medicaid back in October only to be told the week before last they denied us because our two paid off working vehicles Blue Book value put us $16 above the resource limit. We are waiting to see a nurse practitioner on the 6th next month to get something going hopefully. The only ultrasound picture I have was from 8 weeks 5 days and it was the one I had to get to give Medicaid a proof of pregnancy :(


----------



## Krissykat1006

Just an update, baking soda test was right for me. Had our scan today and its a girl!


----------



## americanhoney

Krissykat1006 said:


> Just an update, baking soda test was right for me. Had our scan today and its a girl!

Congrats on your girl! I think this test turns out right most of the time rather than wrong! :happydance:


----------



## ButterflyLuvx

It was right for me also, Im having a baby boy :)


----------



## MrsClark24

Baking soda test worked for me, it said girl and I had a girl!


----------



## mazndave

How much fizz is classed as fizz?! Did it last night and nothing, did it this morning and had a thin slight froth on top (more like a cappucino than fizzy pop lol) Also, is baking soda bicarb of soda or baking powder in the UK (I used bicarb)

Find out this weekend what we're having (hopefully!)


----------

